# Recommendations for Orchestral Works, mid-to-late-Romantic-ish



## Polymorphia (10 mo ago)

Any recommendations for stuff in this general area?

A few that I like:
Johannes Brahms – Symphony No. 3
Franz Liszt – Eine Faust-Symphonie
Gustav Mahler – Symphony No. 9
Richard Strauss – Don Juan

A couple string-only pieces that might be relevant because I love their harmony:
Arnold Schönberg – Verklärte Nacht
Richard Strauss – Metamorphosen

I've tried Bruckner 4. Didn't click, but I was stressed out at the time and I'm willing to try again. If there's a Bruckner symphony you think I'd like more based on what I've listed, that'd be good to know.

I also haven't had much luck with other Mahler symphonies (4 and 5), but, again, I'm willing to try them again.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I suggest that you look at this thread by Scottk in which he solicited similar recommendations, and in which you get his reaction to many of the suggestions...

Recommendation needed: something off the beaten track. ONE PIECE!!!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Georges Bizet - Symphony No. 2 "Roma" (1871)


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Try Bruckner Symphony no. 7. It's one of the more accessible symphonies (along with No. 4).

Have you tried Nielsen Symphonies nos. 3 & 4?


----------



## Polymorphia (10 mo ago)

ORigel said:


> Try Bruckner Symphony no. 7. It's one of the more accessible symphonies (along with No. 4).
> 
> Have you tried Nielsen Symphonies nos. 3 & 4?


Nielsen 3 & 4 are exactly the sort of thing I'm looking for. Bruckner 7 was good, but I'm still not getting the hype with Bruckner yet.


----------



## Polymorphia (10 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> Georges Bizet - Symphony No. 2 "Roma" (1871)


What I heard of this was nice and melodic and I will listen to the whole thing at some point. I think I am wanting something a little more harmonically wacky while still being kind of in the mid-late-Romantic fold. But I will listen further.


----------



## Polymorphia (10 mo ago)

Becca said:


> I suggest that you look at this thread by Scottk in which he solicited similar recommendations, and in which you get his reaction to many of the suggestions...
> 
> Recommendation needed: something off the beaten track. ONE PIECE!!!


A lot of pieces! I will check these out.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Polymorphia said:


> Nielsen 3 & 4 are exactly the sort of thing I'm looking for. Bruckner 7 was good, but I'm still not getting the hype with Bruckner yet.


Dont forget Nielsen 5!


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Any of the symphonies by Tchaikovsky (1-6).
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto.
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1
Borodin Symphony No. 2
Kalinnikov Symphony No. 1
Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade
Rimsky-Korsakov Symphony No. 2 'Antar'
Really any of the late 19th century Russian romantic composers.
Dvorak Symphonies 1-9 (don't just listen to Nos. 7-9, his symphonies Nos 5, 6 and 3 are also magnificent)
Dvorak Cello concerto
Dvorak Overtures and tone poems
Dvorak Slavonic Dances
Brahms Hungarian Dances


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Glazunov Symphonies 4-6
Respighi The Pines of Rome; The Fountains of Rome
Franck Symphony in D Minor
Vincent D'Indy Symphony on a French Mountain Air
Chausson Symphony in B-Flat Major
Magnard Symphonies 3 and 4
Florent Schmitt symphonic poems Le palais hanté; Le tragédie de Salomé
Roussel Symphonies 1 and 2
Hans Rott Symphony
Richard Strauss tone poems Death and Transfiguration; Till Eulenspiegel
Zemlinsky Die Seejungfrau, Lyric Symphony
Franz Schmidt Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4
Scriabin Symphony No. 1
Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5


----------



## rsg (Jan 11, 2014)

Sibelius 2. Rachmaninoff 2


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Balakirev: Symphony no.1 in C major.
Kalinnikov: "The Cedar and the Palm".
Lyapunov: symphonic poem "Zelazowa Wola".


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Get the Brahms G minor quartet as arranged by Arnold Schoenberg for full orchestra. Best of all worlds: great, great chamber work from a master scored in Mahlerian splendor and them some by a 20th c master. The finale alone is worth the price of the disk! Jarvi is thrilling and beautifully recorded on Chandos. The older Commissiona with the Baltimore Symphony on Vox is superb too.


----------

